# Jeweled Moray Eel



## Blade (May 21, 2007)

Is it possible for a jeweled moray eel (Muraena lentiginosa) to be brownish black with white speckles? Sort of like the one on the link I listed below? I wondered because many say that they are normally brown with yellow/gold spots. Do you have an opinion?

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_Display.cfm?pCatId=1689

Thank You for information


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As it says in your link there are differences between juvenile and adult. One of my blue ribbon eels is black.


----------



## Blade (May 21, 2007)

I saw that but I see them at about 18" and they are still brown with gold/tan spots


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

Mike your ribbon eel is a black ribbon if its black. There different eels. 

Blade 18" for certain morays is still at juvenal stage, my old moray was at 37" and wasn't in full adult colors yet. Do you have a pick of your moray?


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

No Gump they are the same. Black is the juvenile male before it becomes a blue adult. Read up.... http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=8594

I'm one of the very few that keep several of them alive eating frozen silver sides. Most die within weeks of being in captivity. TFH magazine has heralded them several times as the "Holy Grail" of salt water fish because of both their beauty and near inability to keep alive in captivity. Mine have been kicking around for about a year now. Secret is to get one to eat live ghost shrimp coated in garlic. Then when you are absolutely positive you have one eating then get several more so they can mimic what is happening around them. Then slowly try adapting them to garlic coated silver sides. Slowly, about 8 months later, they will begin feeding from the frozen silver sides and you no longer have any issues. If you were as proud of them as I am, these are my babies, you'd know everything you could.


----------



## Gump (Oct 26, 2006)

You are correct Mike, i've never had an interest in owning a ribbon eel and i've seen black ones bigger than blues in the tank and was told there different species.


----------

